# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  نقطه ومن أول السطر : ......!

## سيمفونية كاتبه

*نقطه ومن أول السطر : .......



أسف حبيبتي 

دلوقتي أنا ح عترفلك ولازم تعذريني

أنا عارف إنك إنتِ دلوقتي حبتيني

لكن لازم أبعد .. وهايجي يوم وتنسيني

مثلت الدور عليكِ

وإنتِ اللى صدقتيني

دلوقتي راجعت نفسي

ندمان حبيبتي .. سامحيني ..!؟



إستنا



بسهوله قولت الرساله ... وعايزينى ال أسامحك

وإنت اللى بعت قلبى اللى عمره ماجرحك

صدقتي أنا مش حزينه علشان إنت بعتني

بجد أنا لو حزينه ح يكون علشان خنتني

زيفت حتى قلبك ومشاعرك البريئه

صدقني من بعد جرحك أنا لازم أكون جريئه


وكمان أنا ح أعترفلك .... 



الجرح من قلب خاين اللى بحبه قِسي

أكيد ده مايتحبش .. ده يادوب يتنسي

دلوقتى خايف عليا لـ أفكر في الإنتحار

قلت أوام ألحقها برسالة إعتذار

لأ والله برافو عليك مثلت الدور تمام

وقولت ألحقها لحسن تفكر فى الإنتقام

وخايف يوم أواجهها ماكنش قدها

ويوم ماتفكر تجرحني هتنتقم لغدرها

فهرجع تانى ليها وأقول أنا بحبها

وبعد ماتصدق قلبي أبعد وأبقى سبتها

وأقول ظروفي بعدتني وأبقى توهتها



لأ .. فوق ...



مش أنا اللي أبعد وأرجع ... لقلوب عاشقه الخيانه

إنت اللي طلبت تبعد ... وإنت اللى خنت الأمانه

دلوقتي بتعتذرلي ... وفاكرنى ح انسى الإهانه



لأ.. روح ...



عمال بتلوم فى نفسك ... هو انت عندك ضمير...؟

فكرك فى يوم هصدق ... دموع تمساح كبير

هوايته يصيد فريسته ... بدموعه المزيفه

ورعشة قلبه الضعيفه ....؟ انسى ده مستحيل  



وصدقني



أنا مش ح رجعلك تاني ... وأقول مجرد رساله

وأرجع من تاني أصدق ... الغدر والخيانه

 وح قولها وأنا مش ضعيفه ... مافضلش لك مكانه

وأوعى تفكر ترجعلي ... مش هقبل بالمهانه

خلص الكلام ونقطه . ... خلصت ... الرساله



*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*أتمني أن تنال القصيده إعجاب الساده الحاضرين

وأن أكون قد وفقة فى تقديم فكره جديده من خيالي

تحياتي

هايدى دياب*
[/B]
[/COLOR]

----------


## زي الملايكة

جميل ما خطه قلمك
مشاعر ثائره 
لخيانه هائله
واهانه من حبيب
لحبيبته الغاليه
وكيف يسامح الحبيب ف الخيانه او الاهانه او اهدار الكرامه
كيف للحب ان يجتمع والتمثيل
كيف للسهد ان يلتقى ودموع الليل الطويل
كيف للعاشق ان يحلو له تمزيق اوتار قلب الحبيب
لا والف لا 
لا لخيانه صريحه
لا لحب لقى مصرعه من هول الموقف
لا لك ايها الحبيب
تسلم ايدك ايتها المبدعه هايدى
تحياتى لك دائما

----------


## ahmedab216

الأخت الكريمة هايدي ..

برافو ..برافو ..برافو ...

شدني العنوان أولا ..
ثم وجدت قصة حبيب و حبيبة ... فرق الغدر بينهما ..

أكيد هذه القصيدة أخدت وقت و مجهود منك ... تقمص شخصية كل واحد  ثم تبادل الأدوار ... أكيد شئ مجهد جدا...
براعة في التعبير عن كل منهما ...
قصيدة ليس فيها كلام عن الشجر و البحر و النجوم و الورود ... و لكن كلماتها تفوقهم في التعبير.. إنها أكثر واقعية ...

حسيت إنها حاجة جديدة ... رغم اني ماليش في الشعر ...

تهنئتي علي هذه التجربة الجميلة ... و بالتوفيق دايما يا هايدي

مع خالص تحياتي ...

----------


## نــوران

اختي الغالية / هايدي


اسلوبك رغم انه فيه شجن  الا  انه مميز و ممتع لاي متصفح

تعبيراتك واضحة جميلة تدخل القلب و تستعذبه الروح


تسلم الايادي على الموضوع الحلو و الاسلوب العذب الشاجي


لكِ مني كل الود و التقدير

----------


## mokkaza

مش قادر اقول غير أكتر من رائعه بجد

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> جميل ما خطه قلمك
> مشاعر ثائره 
> لخيانه هائله
> واهانه من حبيب
> لحبيبته الغاليه
> وكيف يسامح الحبيب ف الخيانه او الاهانه او اهدار الكرامه
> كيف للحب ان يجتمع والتمثيل
> كيف للسهد ان يلتقى ودموع الليل الطويل
> كيف للعاشق ان يحلو له تمزيق اوتار قلب الحبيب
> ...


*الجميله / زي الملايكه



أشكرك على معانقة حروفي

بروحنية مشاعرك الجميله

سعيده جداً بمرورك 

وبتفاعلك مع كلماتي

فتقبلي تحياتي

هايدى دياب*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> الأخت الكريمة هايدي ..
> 
> برافو ..برافو ..برافو ...
> 
> شدني العنوان أولا ..
> ثم وجدت قصة حبيب و حبيبة ... فرق الغدر بينهما ..
> 
> أكيد هذه القصيدة أخدت وقت و مجهود منك ... تقمص شخصية كل واحد  ثم تبادل الأدوار ... أكيد شئ مجهد جدا...
> براعة في التعبير عن كل منهما ...
> ...


*أستاذي ومعلمي/ أ . أحمد



أشكرك يافندم على اطلالتك فى قاعة الإبداع

وتواجدك بين حروفي المتواضعه

سعيده جداً جداً برأي حضرتك

إللى أعتبرو دائماً وسام فخر لي

فأشكرك على تواجدك المميز

تقبل تحياتي

هايدى دياب*

----------


## pussycat

الرائعه والمبدعه دائما

كلماتك هذه المره فاقت كل المرات

تعبيراتك صريحه وواضحه 

وبالرغم من كمية الألم والشجن إلا إنها كلمات فى غاية الجمال

وهقولك على رأيى  اللى إنتى لسه معرفتيهوش بالرغم من إنى قرأتها منك قبل ما تنزليها

بس حقيقى دى من أحلى الكلمات اللى كتبتيها

وفعلا زى ما أستاذ أحمد قال 

فيها إختلاف كبير مش زى كلمات الحب اللى بنسمعها على طول

أبدعتى كعادتك

تسلم إيدك

----------


## سنـــدس

_تسلم أفكارك يا هايدى 
 حقيقى قصيدة تستحقى كل الشكر والتقدير عليها
 كلمات رائعة وأحساس صادق 
 تجسيد شخصيتين حاجة صعبة أوى 
 لآكن حقيقى أنتى تفوقتى فى تجسيدها 
 تسلم أيدك 
 تحياتى _

----------


## عزة نفس

الغاليه على قلبي

الرائعـــــة

هـــــايدي :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
كل يوم تزدادين روعة وتألقا

وكل يوم عن يوم

تاتين بكلمات مفعمة باءحساس شجي متجدد

ماذا عساني اقول امام كل تلك الروعة التي ارى

سوى انكِ حقا مبدعةً رائعه 

تحمليم قلم جياشٌ بالمشاعر

وروايات تمس القلوب 

وتتحرك لها نبضات القلب

سلمتي غاليتي 

ودام قلمك الرنان الرائع حقا

ارق أمنياتي اللقبيه دائما لكي

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> اختي الغالية / هايدي
> 
> اسلوبك رغم انه فيه شجن  الا  انه مميز و ممتع لاي متصفح
> 
> تعبيراتك واضحة جميلة تدخل القلب و تستعذبه الروح
> 
> تسلم الايادي على الموضوع الحلو و الاسلوب العذب الشاجي
> 
> لكِ مني كل الود و التقدير


*
الأخت الرقيقه / نوران



أشكرك على تواجدك الراقي دائماً

مع الإختلاف معاكِ في جملة إن النص

بالرغم من إنه فيه شجن لكن يستمتع بيه أي متصفح

الشجن لو أتي في الكلمات يؤدي إلى حاله جميله لدي الجميع

يعنى مش فيه صعوبه على أي حد إنه يتفاعل معا

ده تعليقي على كلمة نص شاجن

ولكن وجودك هو من أسعدني حقاً

فتقبلي أرق تحياتي

هايدى دياب*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> مش قادر اقول غير أكتر من رائعه بجد


*أخي الفاضل mokkaza



أشكرك على مرورك

وأهلاً بك بيننا ...

تمنياتي لك بقضاء وقت ممتع معانا

تحياتي

هايدى دياب*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

هايدى كلامك جميل اوى  من اول العنوان حتى   خلص الكلام ونقطه خلصت الرساله


برافو عليكى

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> الرائعه والمبدعه دائما
> 
> كلماتك هذه المره فاقت كل المرات
> 
> تعبيراتك صريحه وواضحه 
> 
> وبالرغم من كمية الألم والشجن إلا إنها كلمات فى غاية الجمال
> 
> وهقولك على رأيى  اللى إنتى لسه معرفتيهوش بالرغم من إنى قرأتها منك قبل ما تنزليها
> ...


*الجميله والرقيقه / بوسي



سعيده جداً بتواجدك داخل كلماتي

وفعلاً يمكن إنتِ أول حد يقراها

بس بجد كان نفسي أعرف رأيك

وماكنتش أتخيل إنها عجبتك بالشكل ده

أشكرك يابوسي وإن شاء الله

أكون دائماً عن حسن ظن الجميع

نورتيني حبيبتي

تحياتي

هايدى دياب*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> _تسلم أفكارك يا هايدى 
>  حقيقى قصيدة تستحقى كل الشكر والتقدير عليها
>  كلمات رائعة وأحساس صادق 
>  تجسيد شخصيتين حاجة صعبة أوى 
>  لآكن حقيقى أنتى تفوقتى فى تجسيدها 
>  تسلم أيدك 
>  تحياتى _


*أختي الغاليه / سندس



أشكرك على مرورك وعلى سعادتك بكلماتي

فأنتِ من أهم الناقدين والمشجعين  عندي وأنا سعيده بذالك

فتقبلي تحياتي العطره

هايدى دياب*

----------


## فنان فقير

> *نقطه ومن أول السطر : .......*
> 
> **
> 
> *أسف حبيبتي* 
> 
> *دلوقتي أنا ح عترفلك ولازم تعذريني*
> 
> *أنا عارف إنك إنتِ دلوقتي حبتيني*
> ...


الشاعرة / هايدى الرقيقه
تسلم ايك على الكلام الحلو
ده الله عليك
راجع تانى
فنان فقير

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> الغاليه على قلبي
> 
> الرائعـــــة
> 
> هـــــايدي
> كل يوم تزدادين روعة وتألقا
> 
> وكل يوم عن يوم
> 
> ...


*القلم المبدع الجميل / عزة نفس



عندما أجدك بين كلماتي أشعر دائماً بالسعاده

أشكرك على كلامك الرقيق في حقي دائماً

وأتمنى أن أكون على نفس المستوى للرقي

حتى تنال كلماتي إعجابك دائماً

فتقلبي تحياتى

هايدى دياب*

----------


## النجمه الحائره

*مش عارفه اقولك ايه* 
*عذبيتينى بفكرتك* 
*و فكرتيننى بدمعتى* 
*فعلا كلام كبير* 
*يهد جبال كتير* 
*لكن للاسف* 
*راح فين الحبيب* 
*و الله للحذفه من دفتر الحياه* 
*وهايكون مصيره علقه مشفهاش فى الحياه* 
*الف شكر يا هايدى على القصيده الى اكتر من روعه فعلا ابدعتى* 
*وده مش جديد عليكى وان شاء الله نشوف تانى قصه حب بدون الم*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> هايدى كلامك جميل اوى  من اول العنوان حتى   خلص الكلام ونقطه خلصت الرساله
> 
> برافو عليكى


*الاخت العزيزه / أخت ظابط شرطه



أشكرك على رأيك الذي

أسعدني وأشكرك 

على تواجدك الثري

بين كلماتي ..

فلكِ خالص تحياتي

هايدى دياب
*

----------


## عذراء الروح

*قلمك يقطر موهبة واحساس عالي وإبدااااع 

تحية واحترام لهذا القلم 

شكرا لك غاليتى

تقبلى مرورى واحترامى وتقديرى*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> الشاعرة / هايدى الرقيقه
> تسلم ايك على الكلام الحلو
> ده الله عليك
> راجع تانى
> فنان فقير


*الأخ الجميل / فنان فقير



أهلاً بعودتك وإشراقتك المميزه

أشكرك على رأيك فى قصيدتي

وسعيده إنها نالت إعجابك

وهنتظرعودتك للمداخلتك الجميل

كما نحن متعودين من قلمك  .. فتقبل تحياتي*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *مش عارفه اقولك ايه* 
> *عذبيتينى بفكرتك* 
> *و فكرتيننى بدمعتى* 
> *فعلا كلام كبير* 
> *يهد جبال كتير* 
> *لكن للاسف* 
> *راح فين الحبيب* 
> *و الله للحذفه من دفتر الحياه* 
> *وهايكون مصيره علقه مشفهاش فى الحياه* 
> ...


*الرقيقه / النجمه الحائره



أشكرك على كلامك الجميل

وأعتذر إن كلماتي جرحتك بعض الشئ

نورتي القصيده .. ولا أجد تعليق مناسب

لكِ يعبر عن سعادتي برأيك

فقررت الصمت

وأرجو ان تتقبلي تحياتي*

----------


## درويش عيسى

بصراحه جميله جدا جدا  ومناسبه للواقع حتى شخصيا حسيت بكلامها الجميل  وبصراحه اكتر ما كنتش عاوز أبطل اقرأ فيها                  ( برافووووووووووووووووو)

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *قلمك يقطر موهبة واحساس عالي وإبدااااع 
> 
> تحية واحترام لهذا القلم 
> 
> شكرا لك غاليتى
> 
> تقبلى مرورى واحترامى وتقديرى*


*الأخت الرقيقه / عذراء الروح



أشكرك على تواجدك ورأيك الجميل

وأنا كمان سعيده بوجودك الراقي

تحياتي العطره

هايدى دياب*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> بصراحه جميله جدا جدا  ومناسبه للواقع حتى شخصيا حسيت بكلامها الجميل  وبصراحه اكتر ما كنتش عاوز أبطل اقرأ فيها                  ( برافووووووووووووووووو)


*أشكرك يافندم



وسعيده إن القصيده نالت إعجاب حضرتك

تقبل تحياتي

هايدى دياب*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*تم سرقت كلماتي وأخذ نجاحها شخص أخر

لماذا لم تحفظ حقوقنا فى قصائدنا .......؟

هايدى دياب*

----------

